# hijack the Internet



## drsiebenmal (Apr 5, 2014)

Το ρήμα *hijack* χρησιμοποιείται συχνά στα διαδικτυακά, συνήθως με την έννοια κάποιας υποκλοπής ή σφετερισμού: από το IP hijacking και το browser hijacking (και πολλά άλλα, ανάλογα) μέχρι το έσχατο, το hijack the Internet, που όπως βλέπουμε και από τα γκουγκλοευρήματα είναι μια ενέργεια που αποδίδεται σε αυταρχικές κυβερνήσεις, μεγάλες εταιρείες και συμφέροντα κ.λπ.

Πώς θα αποδώσουμε αυτό το hijack the Internet στα ελληνικά; Σίγουρα όχι με απαγωγές, ούτε καν σε εισαγωγικά, όπως δοκίμασε ο καθηγητής Βαρουφάκης σε πρόσφατο άρθρο του (_Τρολ με δελτίο παροχής_): _Όταν τα οργανωμένα συμφέροντα νιώσουν να απειλούνται, έχουν τους πόρους να «απαγάγουν» το Διαδίκτυο, στέλνοντας στα ουράνια αυτό που οι μηχανικοί ονομάζουν «λόγο θορύβου-σήματος»._

Εδώ θα μπορούσε, πιστεύω, να χρησιμέψει ακόμη και το καπέλωμα, αλλά και μια επιστροφή στις ρίζες της αγγλικής λέξεις: το κούρσεμα, το πειράτεμα του Διαδικτύου. _Τα οργανωμένα συμφέροντα έχουν τους πόρους να πειρατέψουν το Διαδίκτυο..._

Τι άλλες αποδόσεις θα προτείνατε εσείς πέρα από τα πειρατικά, τις υποκλοπές και τους σφετερισμούς;


----------



## sarant (Apr 5, 2014)

Εγώ σκέφτηκα το 'οικειοποιούμαι'. Βέβαια, βλέποντας τι σημαίνει στην πράξη το hijack κι ένα 'αδρανοποιώ', ή ακόμα 'κατακλύζω' θα ταίριαζε. Καλό είναι και το 'πειρατέψουν' όπως και το 'σφετεριστούν'.


----------



## Earion (Apr 5, 2014)

*hijack = *καπελώνω, πολύ εύστοχα, κατά τη γνώμη μου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 5, 2014)

Ώστε είναι αλήθεια ότι υπάρχει ήδη νήμα για τα πάντα στη Λεξιλογία; :)


----------



## nickel (Apr 5, 2014)

Καλημέρα.

Από το αγαπημένο μου λεξικό:

1.2 Take over (something) and use it for a different purpose: 
_he argues that pressure groups have hijacked the environmental debate
The public power belongs to everyone and when majorities hijack it for sectarian purposes they act oppressively.
Where Pringle is even-handed in showing how extremists have hijacked the debate over GM food, Nestle is an unapologetic partisan.
We should not let racist organisations hijack our national flag._

Μου αρέσουν (μαζί με τα δικά σας):
καπελώνω
πειρατεύω, κουρσεύω
μονοπωλώ
αλώνω
http://www.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/english/hijack?q=hijack


----------



## dominotheory (Apr 9, 2014)

Ίσως και:

_κυριεύω 
καταλαμβάνω 
παίρνω τον έλεγχο 
αρπάζω στα χέρια μου 
θέτω υπό τον έλεγχο μου_


----------

